# Art > Personal Art >  five paintings by ralph boats

## ralphboats

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...tNOnicsQ1s/pub

----------


## YesNo

Did you do these with your phone? They are very colorful.

----------


## ralphboats

Using the web, YesNo. Amazing invention.

----------


## Melanie

Great abstracts!! My daughter is in Mallorca right now and meeting a lot of famous artists and writers there. It's a whole island of creativity. Have you been?

----------

